# Three Hole Mantle Clock



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi guys

My latest arrival a Westminister three hole mantle clock aquired today

Wonder if you could tell me what the three holes are for?

I believe the centre one winds the clock and one must be for the chimes but which one , and what does the other one do ?

Also any ideas where to source a replacement glass

The clock started up ok and chimes every 15 mins and strikes on the hour , so quite pleased so far.

Any info most welcome and appreciated

cheers

Andy


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

One winds the clock, another for the hour chime and the third is for the tune (Westminster)


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Left is the hour strike, centre is the going train (time) and right is the quarter chime.

Note that the hour strike is tripped by the quarter chime. If you don't wind the chime spring, the clock probably won't strike, either.

Meadows & Passmore have an extensive range of clock glasses. Around a fiver, plus postage, last time I bought one.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent thank you both for that.

cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

clockworks said:


> Left is the hour strike, centre is the going train (time) and right is the quarter chime.
> 
> Note that the hour strike is tripped by the quarter chime. If you don't wind the chime spring, the clock probably won't strike, either.
> 
> Meadows & Passmore have an extensive range of clock glasses. Around a fiver, plus postage, last time I bought one.


Thanks again Steve , all ordered up and hopefully here soon

cheers

Andy


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

HTH Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

New glass fitted many thanks once again

cheers

Andy


----------

